# Attn All Se Campers



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, everyone. I had been noticing that ee4308 and Crawfish hadn't been posting, and was somewhat worried, but I thought I'd hear from them sooner or later. Well, tidefan wrote me, asking about them, too, so I wrote an e-mail to both. Here's the e-mail I got back from Crawfish. Please keep them in your prayers!!

Hey Darlene,

I can tell you about Eugene. His computer died on him and he has got another 
one on order. He says it is driving him crazy not being able to get online. 
But he will be back soon.

As for me, I have been on the road pretty much since we have been back from 
Topsail. My mother had a stroke the Wednesday after we returned from 
Topsail. She is doing great. Spent one week in the hospital and is now in 
rehab hospital for three weeks. She still can not use her right arm and can 
not speak, but is able to walk and eat on her own. Today is the second day 
of rehab so we have a lot of work ahead of us. But I think she will be able 
to speak again and get most of the use of her right arm back. I might have 
to cancel the cave trip. Don't know just yet. I am going to wait until about 
a week out and see how well my mother is doing before I make a decision. I 
have 5 other brothers and sisters and we have been working together so maybe 
me and Margaret can still come. Just to early to tell right now.

Thanks for the concern. It really means a lot to us. Yall Southeastern's are 
great people.

Leon


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Don't know why ... but I was thinking about these 2 this morning on my drive in to work. Thanks for making the connection! Prayers being said!!!!

fyi - I'm a "NE Camper".... does that count, too?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Darlene for updating us. I was thinking too, it had been a while since we had seen some posts from Leon and Eugene. So sorry to hear about Leon's mom. We will be thinking of her, and praying for a speedy recovery.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Darlene,

Thanks for the update, we will keep Leon and his family in our thoughts.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i talked with leon last week and he told me all about it.








i was not sure if I should put it up on the web site or not?
im glad you did it darlene... 
i did talk with leon on monday and she looks to be doing much better
but will have rehab over the next few weeks. 
leon said she looks to make a full recovery. 
THANKS GOD.

i sent him our best ...

LEON.....PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ANY ONE OF US OUTBACKERS 
IF YOU NEED ANYTHING....

lamar


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Best wishes and prayers being sent to Leon and his mom...Cheers to a speedy recovery









Dawn


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> i talked with leon last week and he told me all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Lemur!!
You're s'posed to tell it!!







No secrets allowed on THIS forum, right, Carmen?







At any rate, I was ready to pick up the phone and CALL to make sure my closest OB neighbors were doing okay, and I think Ernie was about that ready, too. As I write Leon: "Curious minds want to know!"








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our thoughts and Prayers go out to Leon and his Family
Thanks Darlene for the information

Don & Family


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the update Darlene.

I too have a mother who could be doing a lot better. She has Cronic Obstructive Pulminary Disease (COPD). I can relate to what Leon and his family are going through.

Our family's thoughts and prayers are with you and you mom Leon.

Dan


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Thanks for the update Darlene.
> 
> I too have a mother who could be doing a lot better. She has Cronic Obstructive Pulminary Disease (COPD). I can relate to what Leon and his family are going through.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Dan!
I'll be sure to send some prayers your way, too.







Hope things get better with you mom.
Darlene action


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I thought about Crawfish today too. He and his Mom are in my prayers!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Hi, everyone. I had been noticing that ee4308 and Crawfish hadn't been posting, and was somewhat worried, but I thought I'd hear from them sooner or later. Well, tidefan wrote me, asking about them, too, so I wrote an e-mail to both. [snapback]126566[/snapback]​


Darlene and Others,

Thanks for all the concerns. Crawfish's mother continues to improve and he is looking for her to have a great recovery. It just take time to get back to normal, but hopefully the rehab will have her in great shape shortly. Please continue to remember them in your prayers.

As for me, just replaced my "old" Dell with a "new" Dell. The package included a 1907FP Flat Panel Monitor. Umm, the 26RKS Outback set as a desktop really looks great stretched across this 19" sucker!







I was down little over a week and couldn't hardly wait to get up and running again (about like waiting for the next Rally). Thanks for the concerns. EE


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The Reverie family belongs to a Camping Club at Mrs. Reverie's company. They have a "Sunshine" person that actually keeps us all informed when there are people that need help, sympathy and prayers. This forum helps us do the same thing...

Thanks for letting us know. You are very much in our thoughts and prayers as are your Moms.

Reverie


----------



## Mrs Crawfish (Apr 1, 2006)

Hello all our fellow Outbackers! We've been reading all your posts and well wishes and just want to say thanks!! You are all a fantastic bunch of folks!!! Leon's mom is making progress every day, it will just take time and patience to see her through this. Please say an extra prayer for Leon though. As he was going to visit his mom yesterday, he stepped off a curb and twisted his ankle, giving him a bad sprain, but thankfully, no broken bones. So now he's sporting an ice pack and a shiney new pair of crutches. We hope that a few days off his feet will be all that he needs to get over this hurdle. We're still keeping our fingers crossed that we can make the next rally. Again, thank you all for your support and hope to see you soon. 
Margaret (aka Mrs. Crawfish, or the DW, btw, I was never consulted about these titles)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Mrs. Margaret!
So sorry to hear of Leon's accident!!







Sprains/twists can be as painful as broken joints. OUCH! Poor guy, on crutches? YIKES! I'll be sure to add him AND you to my prayer list!! I know you're probably worn out from all this, along with work.








Keep in mind, if you need anything (sincerely), I'm only about 80 miles away, and ya'll are such nice folks, I'd be glad to help you, in any way possible. Course, I'm sure Mr. Eugene is stepping up to the bat to help you. 
OK.......now you're being consulted........what does the "D" stand for?
HUGS!
Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the ankle, Leon.
Time to start reversing this trend.









My most sincere get well wishes, to yo and your Mom!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

tell him it's been 6 weeks since my fall and it hurts and swells almost as bad as the first day- I feel his pain!

someone (female) had ankle injury about the time I did and she had surgery-anyone remember who it was? I wonder how she's coming along. If it's you and you are reading this, give us update!


----------

